
Treasury Designates Iran’s Minister for Regime’s Repressive Internet Censorship - mzs
https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm836
======
mzs
>I have asked the Iranian protestors to send us their videos, photos, and
information documenting the regime’s crackdown on protestors. The U.S. will
expose and sanction the abuses.

[https://twitter.com/SecPompeo/status/1197659285704101891](https://twitter.com/SecPompeo/status/1197659285704101891)

